# Monitor turns on for a second and off again



## drewgraham (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a ViewSonic VX92 LCD monitor that will turn on for a second once the computer is started, and then off again.

I can get it to turn on for this second by turning it on and off at the mains, or unplugging and re-plugging the D-SUB cable, or by changing resolutions.

What component is faulty?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

try running it at the NATIVE resolution AND make sure the refresh rate is at 60hz


----------



## drewgraham (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I've tried that. I'm wondering if anyone with a knowledge of monitors at a component level might be able to answer my question?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

First you need to determine if the problem is in the monitor or the machine. Connect a known good monitor to your machine and see if the problem persists. If the problem persists with a known good monitor then the problem is in your machine.


----------



## drewgraham (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to be rude, but I've done all of the above and made a conclusion and simply have a question for someone that knows more than me about monitors.

If someone can answer it, I'd be delighted to hear their opinion, but otherwise there are far more needy cases on the board for your attention.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If your video card has two plugs, put it in the correct spot. The primary plug on the video card is the one closes to the bottom of the motherboard (normally the right-most or bottom-most plug.) Since you didn't tell us what type of video card you have, we can only guess.

Courtney


----------



## spudder (Nov 25, 2007)

does the monitor shut off like the power is turned off or no picture on the screen 
if it is the power i would check the cable or pop the monitor case open check the ac inlet adapter on the power board ,, however it might be a blown capacitor on the power board.
in which case replace the capacitor and it might start working correctly ,,
if the problem is the monitor has power but no picture on the screen, and the cable is good coming from the tower ,, is the connection loose in monitor , also it might be the inverter the only way to check that is to take it apart and replace it with new one , or it might ribbon cable that connects the monitor cable from the pc to the actual circuit board on the back of the monitor screen , the circuit board and the ribbon cable are very thin , and can be damaged under some circumstances.


----------



## jasonv (Dec 13, 2008)

@drewgraham: Were you able to identify the problem? 

I am having quite a similar problem with my Viewsonic LCD VA1912w. It worked fine for 1.5 - 2 years, 3 months ago I started to notice some flickering over any dark/black display, e.g. a black desktop background. Upgraded drivers to no avail. Left it as such, changed dark themes to light and forgot about it. Mistake?

Now, when i turn it on, it displays/flashes some random white/gray lines + makes a bzzzz noise for 1/2 a second, then fails (it's like switched off, power button still on). After several (started with abt. 5, keeps increasing) attempts to turn it off and on again, it will finally display. It does that only when it has cooled down, i.e. if it has been on for hours and you turn it off and on again / or restart the pc, it will display.

@spudder: you think it is the inverter? 

How can i save my slowly dying monitor...


----------



## spudder (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry took so long to get back,, rushed weekend ,, hmm it could be the inverter , have you took it apart , and looked at the boards ,,, sounds like something is getting hot or has a cracked connection , a solder joint on the connection on the power board maybe,, or maybe dust...when it shuts off,, does it still have power on the power board or the power light still on , if it does , i would lean more toward the inverter or maybe the screen and circuit board on the back but if it loses power i would look for blown capacitor or burnt solder joint on the power board , 
as it is hard to get parts for desk top monitors most people throw them away and buy new , however i have repaired a few by replacing blown capacitors and robing parts off other monitors .. 
if you take it apart , remember to unplug it and while it is a apart don't plug it back it in the side of the screen can shock you and it can and does pack quite a punch , ,


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL STOP TEARING IT UP! Let me get the link that should resolve this issue for you. Hopefully. Read this and try it.  Worked on mine with same issue.​ I made 2 posts that cover this there.


----------



## spudder (Nov 25, 2007)

hmm thanks basshole , , i read your post and iam curious if it will work in this case but i will definitely stick that trick in my memory to try on the next monitor i come across ,,


----------



## BassHole (Dec 14, 2008)

Worked for mine, and should work on others given the same variables.


----------

